# REW and linux mint



## jdlvfr (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,


recent versions fails to run, only Rew 5.0 runs fine but a bit outdated...
OS is linux mint 18, I try with openjdk and Oracle's jdk with same results.
So I'm asking for some help...

Rew 5.18 fails with :

$ java -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/install4j/api/launcher/StartupNotification$Listener
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:763)
at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:467)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:73)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:368)
at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:362)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:361)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.install4j.api.launcher.StartupNotification$Listener
at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:381)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
... 13 more

Thanks,
Joël


----------



## escutcheon (Nov 23, 2010)

I having similar issue 

REW was able to run in ubuntu 16.04 with Java 6, but had problem with the sound output preference. Then I realized REW runs in Java 7 or 8, so I uninstalled java 6 and installed Java 8. Now REW 5.18 and 5.17 refuse to run.

Looking forward to any help rendered.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Try the latest 5.19 beta version, the installer was updated just before that was generated so if the exceptions are due to an installer bug it may have been fixed in the update.


----------



## jdlvfr (Feb 28, 2017)

version 5.19 beta gives exactly the same error message.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I found something similar from a couple of years ago, in that case it would start as Admin but not as a normal user. Solution was to edit the roomeqwizard.vmoptions and adjust the maximum memory usage to 768 MB (-Xmx768m). That was from here.


----------



## jdlvfr (Feb 28, 2017)

Changing the maximum memory doesn't solve the problem, error message is still the same. Tried with 512M, 768 and 1024 as a normal user and as the super user.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know what to suggest then. All it really seems to be saying is the application couldn't start, see that same pattern from a Google search for various applications packaged with install4j. If the latest Oracle Java 8 JRE doesn't help then I'm out of ideas, sorry.


----------



## jdlvfr (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, thanks for the replies.
I have it running in a fresh install of linux mint 18 in a virtual machine, sound trough the networking capabilities of pulseaudio. Seems to be usable...


----------



## aktiondan (Feb 18, 2007)

Not sure if this helps, but I have REW 5.19 Beta 4 running in Linux Mint 18 (Sarah) with Oracle Java 8 JRE. Everything works great. I don't know if I can provide any kind of setup/data/log info that might help you figure out. I'm using an old HP Elitebook with a Behringer UCA222 external USB soundcard. It's a native installation of Linux, it used to have Win10, which completely broke all normal functionality of the laptop, so I just installed Mint over it and it has worked awesome ever since.


----------

